# Honey Co-ops



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I am wondering if there are any or if anybody on here is a member of one? I am thinking it might be a good idea to get one going in the mid-west region where the owners would pitch in together to buy an extracting and bottling facility in order to sell on a larger scale.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

we have one here in west virginia. in 2001, state legistlature appropriated $50,000 for the establishment of the co-op. i've never been there or used the facility, but i can see how it would be beneficial to some beeks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bluegrass said:


> I am wondering if there are any or if anybody on here is a member of one? I am thinking it might be a good idea to get one going in the mid-west region where the owners would pitch in together to buy an extracting and bottling facility in order to sell on a larger scale.


Soiux Bee is a honey cooperative from Soiux City, Iowa.

There was one in Virginia for a while. I don't think it exists anymore.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I found this link which is not what I have in mind, but a really cool link.
http://www.chicagohoneycoop.com/index.html


----------

